

The Humble Bundle Mojam 2 [video] - coderdude
http://www.humblebundle.com/?hn=1

======
thekevinjones
This is badass. Best of luck to everyone.

------
devindotcom
Good chance that one or two of these projects will be given a few continuing
updates and evolve into a fairly respectable release - and the others will be
fun little concepts, and you'll be supporting good devs.

If you're not convinced, go support an indie developer anyway!

~~~
ChrisClark
Even better, it all goes to charity. I guess that could be bad if you wanted
to support the devs, at least with money. :)

------
rednukleus
It's interesting that they are all programming in Windows, and all using IDEs.

~~~
coderdude
The vast majority of games are made in Windows using an IDE. It's completely
unremarkable.

~~~
rednukleus
You're a friendly one.

Edit: Parent comment was a snarky elitist "doesn't everyone know that?"
comment, and I'm getting downvotes (on -2 right now). There really is a lot
elitist bullshit on this site.

~~~
inafield
In order to be more constructive, what would you have thought they would use?
Notepad? nano? edit? TextPad?

~~~
rednukleus
I would not have been surprised if one of them was using Linux, for a start.
Particularly given that the Humble Bundles make a big deal about the games
being cross platform.

I'm not an expert on current gaming development, and it just struck me as
interesting. Sorry I spoke.

~~~
mminer
One of the developers (Wolfire's David) is building his game using the Unity
game engine, which exports to Linux but only runs on OS X and Windows. Other
engines / development environments like Unreal and Flash are similarly
unavailable on Linux. The same is true of most 3D modelling and image editing
packages.

The tools simply aren't available to make Linux an attractive game development
environment.

------
justinsb
Will the "making of" videos be available to purchasers? That would be an
incredible resource for anyone wanting to learn to make games...

~~~
mwilcox
<http://www.twitch.tv/mojang/videos?kind=past_broadcasts>

~~~
justinsb
Thanks!

------
metastew
I watched parts of the first Mojam, it was educational!

No Notch coding this time though?

~~~
skeletonjelly
Definitely educational. Sad I missed the start though. I'm hoping somebody
caps it for watching later.

~~~
jimminy
They are doing it like the last one, it will be preserved at
<http://www.twitch.tv/mojang/videos?kind=past_broadcasts>. Unfortunately,
still likely to have the pauses for thinking and other things.

